# httpd-webserver "umschalten"?



## psign (19. März 2008)

Hallo!
Eine blöde Frage:

Auf CentOS Server (5) gibt es ja den mitgelieferten httpd-webserver der unter /localhost erreichbar ist ..
Jetzt hab ich apache2 installiert und will ihn als webserver nutzen (also das er auch durch die eingabe der ip-adresse von einem anderen pc angezeigt wird)

bin noch ein anfänger.
Bitte um Hilfe!
mfg
patrick


----------



## o.meyer (19. März 2008)

Hallo psign,

httpd ist Apache2 - heisst bei Red Hat basierenden Distributionen nur anders. Damit der Webserver von ausserhalb (LAN/WAN) erreichbar ist, musst Du ihn nur richtig konfigurieren.

Schau Dir dazu mal die Dokumentation an -> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/ 

Denk auch an die Konfiguration der Firewall - auf CentOS 5.x via

```
system-config-securitylevel-tui
```
Grüße,

Olli


----------

